

7 Things You Need to Know About Building A Movement - stefanu
http://ivanasendecka.com/2012/01/29/tribes/

======
reiko551
Supercool shipment! True story folks! Nice to have you along for the ride
Ivana

~~~
IvanaSendecka
We only talk, what we walk, don't we?;-)

------
zunnurain
Perfect engagement strategy Ivana!

~~~
IvanaSendecka
Thank you, there! I hope some of it will be helpful to you as well.

